# method feeders



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys catfish connection sells a neat method feeder..It is appx 3inches long, 2inches wide..It is plastic and has a clip where you can open it and put your chum in, it has holes in it, and has a ring on it for attaching it to your line.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Is there a website?


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.catfishconnection.com/
Do a search for Mini Feeder


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

That is more of a "spod" thing, like casting out and retrieving, where a carp feeder actually stays on your line with your bait, and you bring it in when you are fighting the fish. I have some cheap plastic ones that aren't quite like what I pictured here, and can give you some the next time I see you. YOu make a dropper line off of say a 3 way swivel, one lead going to this feeder, the other lead goign to your bait. Works pretty well, although I like the Fox Inlines much better.


----------

